# Advice needed



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I started creating the template for my 1st guitar today (traced my Squire). It will be a chambered core with ash on either side (front and back). Here is a pic of it. I am leaving 3 1/2" down the centre of the core. Questions are: Should I remove the material from the core centre behind the bridge (it is 12" from neck end to marked area, 25.5" scale)? Is the 3 1/2" the right amount to leave in the centre?









Any other advice?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

When it comes to chambering or making semi-hollow bodies, the answers to your questions can vary. One of the most popular semi-hollow's, the ES-335, has a solid block running down the center, so there is no chambering in line with the bridge and pickups. Many chambered les pauls that I have seen, are carved away everywhere except where hardware like bridge pins must be mounted, and the Telecaster thinline has only chambered sides, similar to the ES-335 style. If you are a big believer in a guitars ability to vibrate and resonate to produce a sound (I am) as opposed to just the pickup producing sound, then stick with the ES-335/Tele Thinline design and leave a solid block down the entire length of the guitar. As for the 3 1/2 " width, as long as it's wide enough to house the bridge, it will be fine, the amount of chambering is generally preference, 

hope that helps


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks, the top will not be overly thin, maybe 1/4 or 3/16 of an inch. I figured the 3 1/2" width will accomodate a strat hardtail bridge or similar, no trem on this one. See my what I have in mind thread.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't forget to leave some meat for the strap pin to screw into. It will easily pull out of end grain (especially if the core is softwood). Reinforce with a hidden hardwood dowel if you want. You could leave the area behind the bridge partially solid by drilling a large hole(s) in it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm thinking a maple core, but it might end up ash also, as I have a lot of it.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Lots of good answers posted. However one important thing to keep in mind is that you most definitly do not want a neck heavy guitar so I would route out the top and bottom portions leaving the back area. I would then tape on the cap and put in the strap buttons and set the neck with hardware in the neck pocket. Put it on with a strap and see if its anywhere near heavy in the neck. If it's fairly well balanced go ahead as the bridge and pickups should offset the weight of the wood you are about to remove. If it is neck heavy then I would start playing around to see how much weight needs to be added before putting on the cap. I would guess that it will very likely be OK but believe me a neck heavy guitar sucks a lot.

Look forward to pics of your progress.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Your heading in the right direction. Get all your hardware... then the answers will be obvious.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Never thought of that! Thanks for the heads up. Will take a while to get everything together. I have to do it a bit at a time. I figured the ash I have is fairly heavy and it will weigh more than a thinline tele so the thought of being neck heavy never crossed my mind. This is starting to be a real learning experience, and I like it! I think I will let the centre section go all the way through.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's the same in cabinet building.. get or know your hardware so there are no suprizes. 

I have chamber both ways. Wood on a scale will tell you alot. Who really wants a 9 lb guitar?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Who really wants a 9 lb guitar?


It doesn't bother me--even with my sore back-but then I most sit when I play these days--partly due to my back--but that's for any of my guitars--including the light ones.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The debate goes on eh zontar :smile:.. I appreciate the lighter guitars because I stand mostly.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If it wasn't for the accident I was in last year I'd be standing more.
I still can for short times with a guitar. 
And I am getting better.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah for getting better.


----------

